# Quality not quantity



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Wade gigging Monday night, Choctawhatchee bay before the wind got too terribly bad. It was windy but not too bad. Fish were moving when the tide was ripping. Not so much when it slacked off. All fish 19-22.75". Saw lots of shorts and a couple we passed that were suspect. Of course comparing a 12" fish to a 20" fish everything looks small. Fish were thick too.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ugh you know its illegal to gig a stone crab dont you?! Sheesh.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha, you guys...Who said he was gigged? I used the gig to scoop him up and see how big he was and snap a pic. He went right back in the drink.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

He just picked the stone crab up with the spear took the claws and returned the live crab to the water.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Believe me I thought about taking a claw. But one claw wasn't to do me much good. We didn't feel like trying to find more. I know we could have but we were gigging.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah Im sure....But if true you missed out on a real treat. He had at least one claw that was well legal! Stone crabs are FANTASTIC!

I had some non english speakers wipe out my stone crab spot two summers ago. 

At least this one was in season.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah I have a college roommate that lives in the keys now runs a guide business. He has a bunch of pots, love going down there and running traps. 
I thought about putting a few pots out here. I know where they live. Could probably go on a stone crab treasure hunt and get a good mess right about now. Might have to think about that. This guy and his one or two claws would have been a tease.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Russian said:


> Oh yeah I have a college roommate that lives in the keys now runs a guide business. He has a bunch of pots, love going down there and running traps.
> I thought about putting a few pots out here. I know where they live. Could probably go on a stone crab treasure hunt and get a good mess right about now. Might have to think about that. This guy and his one or two claws would have been a tease.


I'd go after them if you know where they are. Sure bet, go get'm


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Job, Most folks have given up this year. fish are fewer, but most everything I'm seeing have been nice fish. At $3.00 a pound, those 20 inch fish turn into a good paycheck.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fat flatties! How far from the pass were you?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very very nice id say u have a quality quantity... coming from a rod and reel guy.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Just saw these same photos on another site. Thanks for posting them on this site too.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I can tell you they weren't gigged near the pass. My buddy gigged 6 thurs night and they were miles away from the pass. I think there are still a good number of fish in the bay system yet.


----------



## BDALE BOY (Nov 22, 2015)

good lookin flatties!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice fish. Glad they are stills around.


----------

